# GAME 4: Dallas Mavericks vs Houston Rockets (Apr 29th)



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*GAME 4: Dallas Mavericks vs Houston Rockets (Apr 30th)*








*VS*








*Dallas Mavericks (1-2) - Houston Rockets (2-1)  *


*Starting Lineup*






































*Jason Terry | Michael Finley | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | Erick Dampier*





































*David Wesley | Bob Sura | Tracy McGrady | Ryan Bowen | Yao Ming*

*Key Reserves*





































*Stackhouse - Daniels - Harris - Henderson - Bradley*
*VS*





































*Mutombo - Padgett - Weatherspoon - Barry - James*


*Key Matchup*







*against*










*Go Mavericks!!*



*Game 1: Dallas Mavericks 86, Houston Rockets 98
Game 2: Dallas Mavericks 111, Houston Rockets 113
Game 3: Dallas Mavericks 106, Houston Rockets 102*​


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Dallas Mavericks (0-2) - Houston Rockets (2-0)
> 
> 
> *Starting Lineup*
> ...


One Game At A Time
Dirk needs to become the GermanDominator!
Team Mavs needs to bring their A game. 

I can hardly wait until game time, 
Let excitement be the theme of the game. 
Let the game begin. 

Go Mavs~~Bring It Home!


----------



## Maniacs (Apr 12, 2005)

After seeing the poor defense the Mavs have played in the last three games I have no hope for this one. 
I would really like the Mavs to play up to their potential but I just don't see it in these playoffs.

What can I say, I'm a pessimist.

Mavs 93 - Houston 101


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

Maniacs said:


> After seeing the poor defense the Mavs have played in the last three games I have no hope for this one.
> I would really like the Mavs to play up to their potential but I just don't see it in these playoffs.
> 
> What can I say, I'm a pessimist.
> ...



Well, quit drinking that pessimist kool-aid and get with the Mavs Winning Ways! :biggrin: 

Have no fear, it creates doubt.

Mavs Win Today!

P.S. There is always time for crying if we lose (and I will). Now it the time for hope and victory.


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

Another must win for us. 

Mavs 102 
Rockets 97


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Mavs 101
Rockets 99


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We gotta win this one today.
106-95 Mavs.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

I doubt it.
Houston 105
Dallas 95 :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

kfranco said:


> I doubt it.
> Houston 105
> Dallas 95 :banana: :banana: :banana:


We shall see, only the game can determine who wins. 

Like the confidence though... that's how I feel about the Mavs. he he


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

heres a stat for u the last team to have a 20 or more run in the POs was the spurs (ironically against us) and they won a championship it shows the potential to totally dominate a team on O and D imo that was a huge momentum swing in out favour if we win this game we will deffo win the series


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I can't wait till Jon Barry busts out his hand Gesture, as that will fire up the Mavs.

Mavs win, 105-98*


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I can't wait till Jon Barry busts out his hand Gesture, as that will fire up the Mavs.
> 
> Mavs win, 105-98*


Yeah well it will happen. I predict that the Rockets will almost blow out the Mavs right out of the arena. I just see the Rockets coming out like hell broke loose. Good luck Mavs fan you guys will need it. :banana:


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I can't wait till Jon Barry busts out his hand Gesture, as that will fire up the Mavs.
> 
> Mavs win, 105-98*


We all know what happen after the last game. 

I can hardly wait for the game! 
Sir Charles says he who wins today, wins it all. 
We all know how you can count on Charles. The Mavs will win.

Wait until Dirk, Devin, Jet, Damp, Stack, Fin Quis all show up today. 

I Believe. Do You Believe? 
Rockets :rocket: Mavs


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

lol not likely the momentum has swung and dirk has finally understood how to beat the rox D he will be huge tonight 35+pts if another maverick finley, stack, howard, terry scores around the same or more then Yao we are guaranteed a win


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I can't wait till Jon Barry busts out his hand Gesture, as that will fire up the Mavs.
> 
> Mavs win, 105-98*



DHarris......Did you state the bet for the game? 

Don't forget to bring the marbles either!

Time is running out. :biggrin:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Dallas is going down tonight, dont be schocked when the mvas get killed tonight


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

kfranco said:


> Yeah well it will happen. I predict that the Rockets will almost blow out the Mavs right out of the arena. I just see the Rockets coming out like hell broke loose. Good luck Mavs fan you guys will need it. :banana:



Impossible. The Rockets couldnt even blow us out when we had a bad game.
Anyway Dirk will drop 40 today.

Lets go Mavs. Tie the series 2-2

Rockets :boohoo: 

Mavs :king:


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

damn i feel sry for the mvas whoever they are


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Dallas is going down tonight, dont be schocked when the mvas get killed tonight



Don't hold your breath.. he he 

Mavs by 12 today. I love good competition. he he

Bring it on!


PS Why do I hear the sound of a case register? My cpu or this site? ha 
Strange things going on here.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

flamethrower42 said:


> DHarris......Did you state the bet for the game?
> 
> Don't forget to bring the marbles either!
> 
> Time is running out. :biggrin:


*I say Fin goes for 15 points and 7 rebounds...is that good enough for you to take????*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> damn i feel sry for the mvas whoever they are


ya who are the mvas, i feel bad if i had that name to


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Here we go late TNT start as allways.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Finally they are gonna switch the game over even tho it was a blowout must be in thier contract to keep it on the game.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

what is Terry doing and Damp come on use your head.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

But I dont have a problem with them playing Henderson cuz he will bring some toughness.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

One thing that is interesting is that Dirk has yet to hit a 3 pointer. Oh well good start for the Mavs Henderson is gonna need to play well for him to stay in the game im sure we will have to put Bradley in for about 10 minutes or so.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

that a way Henderson!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ggood foul make them earn it.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Tmac had tears on his face anyone see that ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

This is the Mavs team that has got up from the Dead !


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Stop shooting 3's and play some defense but that was an over the back on Deke.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Stop shooting 3's and play some defense but that was an over the back on Deke.



Go to the hoop! No more threes Please.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

thats what I am talking about Dirk!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

those last 2 defensive possesions were good make them settle for outside number deny the inside.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

On the offensive end pass the ball around to get good quality shoots. Instead of settling for contested jumpers.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

WE need to pick it up on offense. anyone in here on the board ? get on here and post where is everyone ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Terry is becoming as clutch as Mike Bibby.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We have got to at least hold our own on Yao.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Clear path foul to the Ball foul on Tmac! anyone see that travel Tmac got a way with ?


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Clear path foul to the Ball foul on Tmac! anyone see that travel Tmac got a way with ?


Yep it was

Is there a way to stay in the thread? 

This going back and forth is killing me. :biggrin:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

you can open a seperate window ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

bad way to end the 1st half come on guys !


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Come on Marquis no need for that !


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirk and Mike Take over the game. Stats are against us because the team with the lead at halftime goes on to win the game.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Dirk and Mike Take over the game. Stats are against us because the team with the lead at halftime goes on to win the game.


We have played real sloppy. Dirk needs the ball more. Jet needs to shoot more and quis needs to be more careful with the ball

We are only down by 3!

This game is far from over.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We have played much better D than we have in the entire series in this first half. But we played carelessly on the offensive end. We are containing there three point shooting by guarding the perimeter like we should. I like we are standing right now.

However on the offensive end of the court we need to make much smarter decisions. Too much dribbling by daniels and too many passes. We did a good job in the 1st quarter and 10 minutes in the 2nd. But the last two were not good at all. Dallas is outplaying them but we are helping them stay in the game.

If you're name isnt Stackhouse, Dirk, Finley and Terry you do not need to be shooting three pointers all the time. drive to the basket and put some pressure on the defender.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> Dirk and Mike Take over the game. Stats are against us because the team with the lead at halftime goes on to win the game.


Yes that stat is against us. However the other stat is that any team leading after the 1st quarter goes on to win the game as well and that is in favor of us today. So therefore this is anybody's game.

But right now Dirk has 11..Mike has 10. We are in good shape and Terry and Stack needs to heat up from the field and we need to get to the free throw line. It can be done because we've done it all season.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Anyone think that terry is becomng as clutch as Bibby I think Terry is the most clutch player because if im right he had the most game winners this year for the Mavs.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Come on Damp!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lets go guys come on fight and get this win!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*JET!*


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We cannot close out the -2:00 in every quarter that is waht is killing us and we need to cut down on careless turnovers.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

How even are these two teams. The team that has won the first quarter has won the game. The team that leads at halftime has won the game. Dallas led after 1 and Houston led at halftime. Whats the score at the end of three??? Tied at 77. 

This is the quarter of the series. We need this one big time and it now rests on Dirk and Finley and Terry. Let's go Mavs.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Mavs have to make a few stops now


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We cant let this game get away. This is too crucial. Lets go Mavs


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Someone attack the basket and get Yao out. Just one more foul.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

This is getting hard to watch our offense has gone in the dumper where is it?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

17 TO"s come on this is why we are losing this game.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I wonder why we havnet seen Harris? He played Daniels too much and too long imo. Harris was a good reason we had that comeback in the 3rd quarter in game three and kept us close in the 4th quarter before we made our run.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea Harris needs to get back in. Daniels is not really doing much.Dirk really need to pick up after a pick n roll


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

3 minutes. We must play defense and score. Lets go Mavs


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

what is stackhouse doing :curse:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, I wasnt even aware we were playing today!

Sorry 

Whats happening?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Finley Hit a shot and were up by 1


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Terry has 29 points! Wooo


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Tmac made a few bad decisions


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Finley Savior !


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Terry save by Dirk MAvs win Game 4!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Terry! and the Mavs go up by 4


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas up 94-90 with 26 seconds left

Please win!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*OH MY GOD JASON TERRY!!!! HAHA JON BARRY LOOKS SAD....*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Finley Savior !


Terry Savior


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*If you didn't believe this team had the heart of a champion before game 3, now you HAVE to believe!*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What happened, someone explained it to me!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Theo! said:


> What happened, someone explained it to me!!


*We were down 6 with 3 minutes to go....and now we are winning, total heart man.*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn why cant we play defense consistently


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Come on stack, hit the FT's

Please make em


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Stack hits the 1st, misses the second

Howard causes a turnover on McGrady

Dirk hits two FT's..Mavs up 4 with 6 seconds left!!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What happened to TMac? Shot clock violation

2-2!!!!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh yes we tie the series.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Quit coming on here and just posting what happens man good lord thats what Epsn.com is for.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Theo! said:


> What happened to TMac? Shot clock violation
> 
> 2-2!!!!!



Josh Howard tapped the ball out of Tmacs hand and then it went out off of Tmac.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Theo dude im just jacking with you cuz im so happy the mavs won.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Great job down the stretch by Fin and JET!!

Dirk needs to step it up in Dallas.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

See you in Dallas MAN...Series tied at 2 baby.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dirk still didnt have a great game yet. He really needs to step up if we want to run away with this series.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope the Mavs win in 6 so we can rest and get ready for the Suns.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

What did I tell you guys Terry is a clutch as Mike Bibby.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

There is a lot of pressure on the Rockets now.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We are so deep, Dirk is off? Never fear, someone else will step up and help us win

I think we are finally learning on not relying on Dirk to score for us to win..he had 5 4th quarter assists


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I hope the Mavs win in 6 so we can rest and get ready for the Suns.


you should hope Dallas wins the series sir. You cant bring up Phoenix just yet. Now, if you win two out of 3 games, thats a different story.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Someone should start a "Mavericks- Team of Destiny" Club...this team has shown some SERIOUS heart.*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I am loving Jason Terry, he has been so helpful in this series. He is like the only Mav that has stay very consistent.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Someone should start a "Mavericks- Team of Destiny" Club...this team has shown some SERIOUS heart.*



I will start one. Destiny is on our side. 

This win was all heart and soul. That is Destiny!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Terry is having a Mike Bibby like playoffs just like in 2002 when they came 1 game away from the finals.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

agreed with franco. houston is still dangerous and they are capable of winning this series so let's not get big headed right now.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Weird series...Every team wins its away game...But this ain't good if it continues for Dallas...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Another fun and spectacular game with a sensational end. All these games have been so good, all decided in the last minute or less. This has to be the more entertaining series by far for casual fans. The Mavericks played really really good defense in the last quarter again to hold the Rockets down and took the lead from them again. If the Mavericks can play defense like that for the whole game then they could easily take out the Rockets.


----------

